# Ich Questions!



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I don't know if it's spelled ick or ich, or if Bettas are considered tropical fish, but that's beside the point. I'm new to fish!

1) Can tropical fish, such as Platies and Bettas, get ich?
2) Is there a "cure" to ich?
3) What is ich?
4) How can you prevent ich?
5) If one fish in a 10gal. has ich, can the others get ich, too?

I was just wondering these questions, and I guess this is the place! THANKS!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes platy and betta can get it and is contagious.

Read here...

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/ich.htm


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a good link! I use wardly's ick away. I had a betta catch ick and then get fin rot a while ago... I liked him alot!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ich = ichthyoptherious multifillis (scientific name may have changed)

all species of freshwater fish can get it.
yes..bettas are "tropical" fish.
clean warm water help to keep it away..(bettas like temps around 80 degrees F..
best cure i have found for ich is a temp increase to 84-86 degrees F and treatment with Aquarisol..there are a lot of effective ich treatments on the market ; but i like aquarisol best..one reason is that it doesn't stain the water..it also treats several other diseases as well...

no....if one fish in the tank has ich the others can't catch it....they already have it...if it infects one fish ; it infects them all...including everything else in the tank...

the fish in your picture is a Betta Splendens...it is a male....


----------

